# HDMI 2.0 4K 4:4:4: cable



## Philippos (Sep 13, 2016)

I am sorry but i am not sure if i am posting to the right category.I need a *7-10m* hdmi cable that
definitely supports *4K 60hz 4:4:4 chroma*.I have bought one 10m from amazon but worked only
on 4k 60Hz 4:2:0.I thought my TV had problem but i tried i simple 3m 1.4hdmi and everything was
working perfect.I have a gtx 970 if that helps.Do you know a descent cable and please not too
expensive.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 13, 2016)

D007 said:


> Best picture quality is RGB full though I think. Not 4:4:4, if the Tv supports it.



Yes but my tv supports up to 4:4:4

That cable maybe isn't 600Hz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nothing better than an HDMI 2.0 cable


----------



## Philippos (Sep 13, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Nothing better than an HDMI 2.0 cable


I already have a 10m hdmi 2.0 cable but it doesn't play on 4:4:4


----------



## D007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Philippos said:


> I already have a 10m hdmi 2.0 cable but it doesn't play on 4:4:4



I'm not sure how. Bad cable maybe? Check the speed rates on it if possible. Look at reviews for it.. Not all cables that claim to be something, are what they claim to be.

I see you are using a 970. Please go to:
Nvidia control panel/change resolution/output color format/ ycbr 4:4:4 on the drop down.

Doing it that way?
Maybe you have to go to "limited" if it doesn't work in "full" mode on the dynamic range, manually?
Not sure why you'd need to, just never know with different systems, how things act sometime.

Some TV's have to manually turn on the UHD capabilities, per output source..
Check the TV's settings and see if you need to enable something like "UHD colors" For the HDMI port, that is connected to the system.
Call the TV's tech support if you have issues, they might help locate it.

I pointed at that link for you for the hdmi cable, due to a specific review, that stated and I quote:

"I got the 6ft and am happy to report that this is a functioning HDMI 2.0, allowing 4:4:4 at 60hz in 4K resolution (impossible for older HDMI to accomplish this)."

Not saying you didn't but always do the research, as a general reminder. Things are very misleading in the 4k world.. Hope that helps.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 15, 2016)

D007 said:


> I'm not sure how. Bad cable maybe? Check the speed rates on it if possible. Look at reviews for it.. Not all cables that claim to be something, are what they claim to be.
> 
> I see you are using a 970. Please go to:
> Nvidia control panel/change resolution/output color format/ ycbr 4:4:4 on the drop down.
> ...


I have done everything that you said but with no luck.Obviously there is problem with long cables as mine (10m).
I have made a research and a lot of people have the same problem _(4k60hz 4:4:4 chroma)_ with long cables.All the other hdmi 2.0 cables 0.5-3m work perfect.
I found this *7.5m cable* at last but is expensive.But i hope it works.


----------



## JalleR (Sep 15, 2016)

How do you see if it is running 4:4:4  ?


----------



## Philippos (Sep 15, 2016)

Tv deep color on, nvidia control panel with 4.2.0 color worked but when i set 4.4.4 or 4.2.2 @60hz black screen.But 30Hz worked.
These settings 2 months ago now 4.2.0 @60hz doesn't work neither.Maybe the cable is destroyed...


----------



## flmatter (Sep 15, 2016)

You can try monoprice.com and see if they ship to your area, they normally have good prices on good cables.


----------



## D007 (Sep 15, 2016)

Philippos said:


> Tv deep color on, nvidia control panel with 4.2.0 color worked but when i set 4.4.4 or 4.2.2 @60hz black screen.But 30Hz worked.
> These settings 2 months ago now 4.2.0 @60hz doesn't work neither.Maybe the cable is destroyed...


The fact that it worked at 30hz not 60hz says it's the cable or the TV that do not support the mode.


D007 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-6...PTGNHR6W1&filterByStar=five_star&pageNumber=1
> 
> That should do it.
> Best picture quality is RGB full though I think. Not 4:4:4, if the Tv supports it.



Don't buy that cable I linked.. Looks like it may be falsely advertised. That's a huge problem in the 4k industry right now.. People know it's new so they are just stuffing the market with cheapo cables and people buy them, then they get loss of signal and blah blah blah..


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2016)

There isn't a "4:4:4" HDMI cable. These come in either high speed or low speed and you'll be hard pressed to find a low speed cable nowadays. There's no other kind of HDMI cable so don't believe in any BS hype about special cables supporting special functions.

If you need a long run, then the signal will deteriorate significantly, so what you want is a good quality cable that will minimise this. It's a bit hit and miss with long cables as the HDMI standard isn't strict like with network cables which can extend up to 100 metres with a guaranteed connection. It's possible that you may need to use two HDMI cables with a powered repeater between them.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 15, 2016)

Just use VGA?


----------



## Dethroy (Sep 15, 2016)

You may wanna look into cables with RedMere technology then.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Longer cables need to be of higher quality to work on same settings as shorter cables, I'm speaking about cable thickness and ferrite cores. I had a similar problem years ago and it took a while before I got a 7.5m cable that did work on my settings on 1080p 60hz without problems - now you want even more than that. My advice: just buy a expensive cable and be done with it. Or buy a cheap cable and send it back until they replace it on their own cost as promised with one that does the advertised settings (that's basically what I did back then). It depends on how stubborn you are and how much time you have.


----------



## D007 (Sep 15, 2016)

JalleR said:


> How do you see if it is running 4:4:4  ?


My previous post shows exactly how to find that..

Go to:
Nvidia control panel/change resolution/output color format/ ycbr 4:4:4 on the drop down.
If it lets you select it, you're good.. But again. YCBR 4:4:4 is not the best color option. RGB full is, if it's available.


----------



## Dethroy (Sep 15, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Longer cables need to be of higher quality to work on same settings as shorter cables, I'm speaking about cable thickness and ferrite cores. I had a similar problem years ago and it took a while before I got a 7.5m cable that did work on my settings on 1080p 60hz without problems - now you want even more than that. My advice: just buy a expensive cable and be done with it. Or buy a cheap cable and send it back until they replace it on their own cost as promised with one that does the advertised settings (that's basically what I did back then). It depends on how stubborn you are and how much time you have.


http://www.audiogurus.com/learn/cables/redmere-active-hdmi-cables-technology/510
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/168-h...-support-4k-60hz-4-4-4-chroma-deep-color.html (search for "redmere" via Ctrl + F)


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> http://www.audiogurus.com/learn/cables/redmere-active-hdmi-cables-technology/510
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/168-h...-support-4k-60hz-4-4-4-chroma-deep-color.html (search for "redmere" via Ctrl + F)


Yeah thanks is maybe something for the op, my problem is solved. I will keep it in mind though maybe for future applications.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 15, 2016)

D007 said:


> My previous post shows exactly how to find that..
> 
> Go to:
> Nvidia control panel/change resolution/output color format/ ycbr 4:4:4 on the drop down.
> If it lets you select it, you're good.. But again. YCBR 4:4:4 is not the best color option. RGB full is, if it's available.


I did that it lets me choose 4:4:4 but no signal on tv...


Recon-UK said:


> Just use VGA?


Yes GTX970 now i ordered a 1070 but it isn't the cards fault.


Kanan said:


> Longer cables need to be of higher quality to work on same settings as shorter cables, I'm speaking about cable thickness and ferrite cores. I had a similar problem years ago and it took a while before I got a 7.5m cable that did work on my settings on 1080p 60hz without problems - now you want even more than that. My advice: just buy a expensive cable and be done with it. Or buy a cheap cable and send it back until they replace it on their own cost as promised with one that does the advertised settings (that's basically what I did back then). It depends on how stubborn you are and how much time you have.


I dont have too much time and i am not stubborn enough i just need a cable 7.5m long that definitely works on 4k60hz 4:4:4.
_LINDY 37855 - Vergoldet High Speed HDMI Kabel mit Ethernet - 7,5m _
2 people claim that it works (of course with google translate)


----------



## flmatter (Sep 15, 2016)

What's the make and model # of your 4K tv?


----------



## Philippos (Sep 15, 2016)

flmatter said:


> What's the make and model # of your 4K tv?


Lg 55UF6809


----------



## D007 (Sep 15, 2016)

flmatter said:


> What's the make and model # of your 4K tv?


Thing is he said it works with a shorter cable.. To me that says it's  the cable..

I would simply say buy a rocketfish 4k cable.. Been looking into reviews and they seem good.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 15, 2016)

D007 said:


> Thing is he said it works with a shorter cable.. To me that says it's  the cable..
> 
> I would simply say buy a rocketfish 4k cable.. Been looking into reviews and they seem good.


I can't find any rocketfish cable in Europe.
It's definetly the cables fault.As i said i tried a cheap 3m cable and everything worked perfectly on 4k60hz 4:4:4.
All i know till know is that i need at least a 18gb 600hz 24awg cable.
I found:
*Lindy 37855* 60€ (uk link) claims _Supported bandwidth: 600MHz / 18Gbps UHD up to 4K 60Hz (4:2:0 8bpc)_ the the reviewers say it worked perfectly at Full RGB and 4:4:4 at 7.5m.
*Lindy 37855* 60€ (german link) claims _Bandbreite: bis 9GBit/s UHD (4096 x 2160p) with 60Hz (4:2:0)_ *exact same product with different specs*
*Ricable U75 *61€  _18 Gbps __600 Mhz_.
*Ricable C75  *66€ _21 Gbps 720 Mhz_
*Ricable B75 Hi-End *76€ _27 Gbps 870 Mhz_

What do you say?


----------



## D007 (Sep 16, 2016)

I say get the one with the highest bandwidth. New features are always coming out.. Things like HDR and higher frequencies..


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2016)

Philippos said:


> that definitely works on 4k60hz 4:4:4.


lol, still going on about that 444.

I don't think you've understood what I explained to you and have ignored what I said.

Just get a high quality cable. *Quality* is the only thing you have to worry about here as that will degrade a high bandwidth signal the least.

As I said before, two regular shorter cables and a repeater should also work (awkward, yes) or perhaps one of those Redmere active cables that Dethroy suggested.

This is all there is to it.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 16, 2016)

qubit said:


> lol, still going on about that 444.
> 
> I don't think you've understood what I explained to you and have ignored what I said.
> 
> ...


I am desperate for 444 because my TV supports 60hz 4k&1440p only with 444.
Thank you for your suggestion i will follow your words.Can you please suggest me a 5m quality hdmi cable?
I found a _repeater_ that i think will work.


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2016)

Philippos said:


> I am desperate for 444 because my TV supports 60hz 4k&1440p only with 444.
> Thank you for your suggestion i will follow your words.Can you please suggest me a 5m quality hdmi cable?
> I found a _repeater_ that i think will work.


Nothing wrong with wanting to use the best quality signal, I'd do the same myself. That repeater looks like it would do the job and is quite cheap, so I think is worth a go, even if you find a single cable later on.

I'm not really sure what brand/model of HDMI cable to recommend for long lengths, but I suggest googling for it. I've seen articles about this sort of thing where they do name such cables. Monster cables are likely to be good, but you could end up paying silly money for it (perhaps a 100 Euro) so aren't worth it. There should be good quality alternatives that cost much less.

Make absolutely sure that the cable is labelled as "High Speed".

I had a quick google for "good quality hdmi cable" and came across the article written below by Geoffrey Morrison, who knows what he's talking about. It will make a good starting point, too. Also check out those active (signal booster at the plug) Redmere cables as I think they have ones made specifically for long lengths. Again read up on them before spending lots of money.

www.cnet.com/uk/news/hdmi-cable-buying-guide

Hope you find it.


----------



## SpringfieldMH (Sep 25, 2016)

After trying two locally purchased $40 supposed HDMI 2 18gbps cables that worked only intermittently for 4K 60hz chroma 4:4:4 with an Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 card, I had success with various length versions of the AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable from Amazon. That includes the 25 foot version, that I bought out of curiosity... worked fine. It appears to now be discontinued, in favor of a new model which presumably will work just as well. The link to the new model is on the page. Very affordable and can always return if doesn't work out.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L1ZYYM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## qubit (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, the Amazon stuff is good quality. Glad you eventually found a cable.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 28, 2016)

I have tried so far 5 cables including a 70€ _(18gbps/600Mhz/5m)_ but nothing worked in 4K60Hz 4:4:4 only up to 4:2:0/8bpc.
I have been reading from people that the Nvidia 10xx series have problem with hdmi 2.0 and i should try *Displayport to Hdmi2.0 adapter*.
An other strange thing that is occured is that TVs HDMI2 port plays with all cables till 4:2:0 _(supports only hdmi 1.4)_ but *HDM1 port *_(that supports hdmi 2.0)_
doesnt play with all cables at 4K 4.2.0 only with 2.With the other 3 cables till 1080p.
That is strange 
Maybe thats a TVs HDMI port failure?


----------



## qubit (Sep 28, 2016)

@Philippos Have you tried an AmazonBasics HDMI cable like @SpringfieldMH did? Seems that's the solution, see his post 27.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 28, 2016)

qubit said:


> @Philippos Have you tried an AmazonBasics HDMI cable like @SpringfieldMH did? Seems that's the solution, see his post 27.


Yes i tried the same cable but doesn't work for me with the GTX 1070 and LG 55UF6809.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2016)

The manual is very sparse on details about HDMI.  The only place it gets specific is in relation to the "ultra deep color" options.

Manual is very clear that 3m cables or less should be used.

HDMI Licensing also certifies cables for compliance.  Basically you have to go to a store and look for the premium high-speed cable anti-counterfeit sticker.


----------



## Philippos (Sep 28, 2016)

I went almost to all the local stores but i found only expensive high speed hdmi cables and none premium certified.
I live in Germany and i thought finding a premium certified cable would be easy but it is thougher than i thought...
Also there are people that claim a amazon basics HDMI cable at 7.6m/25ft worked so maybe lengthier cables than 3m work at ultra deep color.
I hope that isn't a TV or a graphics card problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2016)

It's really a crapshoot because HDMI doesn't have strict cable specifications like VESA has established for DisplayPort, DVI, and VGA.


----------



## D007 (Sep 28, 2016)

I can't answer this question anymore.. It has been answered, half a dozen times already..


----------

